# My dog sniffing my other dog's bum



## paddy (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi title says it all really. I just wondered why my dog keeps sniffing my other dogs bum, i mean they have been togethor for 3 years and they have never done it before.

By the way they are both boy dogs.

Thanks


----------



## Amanda21 (Jun 16, 2006)

it's a way to get to know the other dog. kind of thing. thats why you always see dogs who meet for the first time sniff the butts. 

my neighbors dog and my dog have known each other for like 2, 3 years now. and my neighbors dog will often spend the night here when her owner is out of town. and they will still sniff their butts no matter how many times. LOL


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

Yep, It is a way of saying, "hi how are ya, read any good books lately?" Mine do it to each other all the time. Like a gazillion times a day. (whenever one goes out and come back in, for example) Gender has nothing to do with it.


----------



## paddy (Jul 15, 2006)

Cheers guys.


----------



## quanzee22 (Jul 20, 2006)

They are just sayin' hello...hey guys.


----------



## paddy (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi, well, they continues to do it and eventually one of the dogs started to lick the other dogs bum so we took them to the vets and it turned out one of the dog's anal glands were blocked which is the reason why ben started licking his bum.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

licking is another thing entirely. You didn't mention that in the first post!


----------



## paddy (Jul 15, 2006)

I know, cos they only started doing it like after imposted the pmessege.


----------

